# Projector?



## CRANDELL (Sep 26, 2008)

I am in the market for a projector for movies and sports. Any recomdations??


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Hello Randell and welcome to the Shack :T

I have moved your post to the correct forum where you will get the correct feedback


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Welcome Randall. I have a 480p projector for sale here: http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...jectors/21016-optoma-h31-480p-w-new-bulb.html. PM me if you have any questions, I will make a great deal on it. Have fun. Dennis


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Budget?


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

No offense to the seller listed above but why would anyone want to waste their time going to the trouble to get a Projector and buy a 480p model for that kind of cash? You can get a Panasonic PTAX100U 720p HD model for $500. At minimum you want hi def correct?........720P is where hi def starts. I buy used all the time but 480p is a bit too dated unless it was for a WII or office use.
If you are looking at new for $2000 the Panasonic 4000 is pretty awesome, the Epson 8500UB for a little more is fantastic aswell.
If you have $1000 give or take used you can get a pretty amazing deal on a used model and as noted above for more you can get jaw dropping good models fully 1080p.

So have you researched things? You gonna mount on ceiling? Pay attention to throw distance and lense shift.
You gonna mount on a table?, same above needs to be considered plus where it vents so you not getting heat thrown on you if its in front of you then stay away from rear vent models.
As usual pay attention to how bright model is incase you want lamps on or cant always control sunlight if your not placing in basement.
Projector central has a database you can input a model and see its throw range, its a nice tool to check out. If you want to ask anything I would be glad to help as others here surely are aswell.


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

That would depend on the buyer and their needs. The asking price is not the selling price. And, thanks for the input. Dennis


----------



## chadnliz (Feb 12, 2010)

Since it is a new poster we dont know what he may or may not know so in all fairness its the right thing to do to note that a unit offered isnt going to show HiDef content as movies and sports certainly command that resolution from most consumers these days. Maybe he will want it, maybe he is in the market for a $5000 model but information is king and this is all in effort to provide best information possible so no offense intended as noted earlier.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Which is why, until we know his budget, we can't give very good advice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Randall, welcome to HomeTheaterShack. Good luck with your PJ search.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## akan101 (Sep 14, 2009)

Yup...
budget can actually help us to recommend you a projector that you are looking for:innocent:


----------

